# a very special desert



## josh_r (Feb 3, 2008)

hey guys, i took a trip to a very special desert ecosystem here in arizona. 

first off, we stopped at some old homesteads to flip railroad ties. and found some very cool inverts.







first find, a hadrurus arizonensis
















then some other inverts

scolopendra viridis






and an odd spider











then we headed off to one of the healthiest deserts in arizona. organpipe nat'l monument. this place is gorgeous! unfortunately, i did not bring my tripod. i could have used it. i tried my best tho. lol.























































































if any of you ever get the chance, take a trip to organ pipe nat'l monument. it is well worth the trip

-josh


----------



## brandontmyers (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow Josh, amazing pics. I plan on going to AZ soon, I may have to hit you up when I get down there.

brandon


----------



## josh_r (Feb 3, 2008)

hey brandon, when do you think you will be comming down?? PM me and ill give you my contact info

-josh


----------



## froggyman (Feb 3, 2008)

that spider kinda looks like a recluse


----------



## GQ. (Feb 4, 2008)

Great photos Josh.  The habitat shots are my favorites.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DeTwan (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome pics... Thx for sharing!!!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah, i really dig the habitat shots. unfortunately, there isnt much out yet as far as critters go. its still seriously cold in the desert. in about another month, things should really start hopping and ill have some really cool photos to share.

GQ, next time im in socal, ill definitely contact you. i am very interested in finding trapdoor spiders. especially in the genus aliatypus. i found a REALLY REALLY good paper on traps of the genus alaitypus if you are interested GQ. 

-josh


----------



## brandontmyers (Feb 4, 2008)

josh_r said:


> hey brandon, when do you think you will be comming down?? PM me and ill give you my contact info
> 
> -josh


Josh,

I was going to try to come down in the summer. That way I can get a chance to collect some species. I have to check with some stuff to see how much it will be. I will have to get a hotel and either drive or get a plane ticket, so it will be a little bit of money. But I will def let you know, because you are the one I need to hook up with in AZ.

Brandon


----------



## froggyman (Feb 4, 2008)

i love arizona's scenery i definatly need to go back there again


----------



## GQ. (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Josh,

     Is that Aliatypus paper Brent's paper?  I do have that one if it is the same one.  I would like to have a copy if it isn't.

Thank you,
Gilbert


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 6, 2008)

josh_r said:


> yeah, i really dig the habitat shots. unfortunately, there isnt much out yet as far as critters go. its still seriously cold in the desert. in about another month, things should really start hopping and ill have some really cool photos to share.
> 
> GQ, next time im in socal, ill definitely contact you. i am very interested in finding trapdoor spiders. especially in the genus aliatypus. i found a REALLY REALLY good paper on traps of the genus alaitypus if you are interested GQ.
> 
> -josh


i am quite interested in the paper if you don't mind
(is this it? http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_free/JoA_v22_n3/JoA_v22_p225.pdf)

my local group is trying to nail down the CA mygs and we can't even key stuff out to freaking family yet. i am searching for stuff on the web and am going to be making multiple uni library runs at some point
http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/forum2.php

also, i have some other free papers that i found here:
http://scabies.myfreeforum.org/sutra411.php#411


----------



## Erigo (Feb 6, 2008)

froggyman said:


> that spider kinda looks like a recluse


Spider could be _Sicarius sp._?


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 6, 2008)

Erigo said:


> Spider could be _Sicarius sp._?


platnick says that the closest Sic gets to Arizona is either Peru or Galapagos Islands

tons of Lox in AZ/USA though




i would love to see the Galapagos sicarius though!


----------



## josh_r (Feb 6, 2008)

cacoseraph, thats the paper alright. its very informative. i have another one i found that i havnt really had a chance to browse through yet. i could email you guys the PDF if you are interested. 

transfer_trachea@hotmail.com

or if you have yahoo messanger. my name is xanthoptica

i want to make a trip out there soon. i should meet up with you guys. will be making a big trip through central and northern california for a week. but i may go out to southern cali before then. 

-josh


----------



## Triprion (Feb 6, 2008)

Beautiful photos! I'm glad to see some green grass in OPCNM these days! I was wondering: is the western scenic loop rd that passes Quitoboquito Springs open again?
  Tim


----------



## josh_r (Feb 6, 2008)

hey triptrion, yeah, it was very relieving to see it so green. infact the whole state is green as ive ever seen it! the road the quitoboquitos is still closed. senita basin is closed as well. they say senita basin will never open up and they are now doing guided tours to the springs once every 2 weeks to see the pupfish and whatnot. its really unfortunate. they need to tighten the border up right there so that incident doesnt happen again. i tried looking for the atta mexicana colonies, but they were gone unfortunately

-josh


----------



## arachyd (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome spider! I'd love to know for sure what it is.


----------

